# Spider Mojave x Mojave



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw a Spider Mojave today at Norwich and was a bit tempted by the thought of putting it to another Mojave or a Lesser. Has this been done before?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I would of guessed it has...But yeah there were some stunning royals there:hmm:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Unfortunately I asked how old it was and was surprised to be told it was only 6 weeks old, it was huge. It was being fed 3 times a week on 2 Rat fluffs!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

:bash::bashower feeding just does not seem natural.


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

*Snake*

I agree Power feeding isnt natural!

I would have bought it mate! Some nice looking snake you can get!

SnakeMaster


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I can't see anything interesting coming from a Spider Mojave x Mojave, just more Spider Mojaves, Spiders, Mojave, Super Mojaves and Super Mojave Spiders (Which i can't see looking any different to Super Mojaves)

Crossed with a Lesser however, you could produce Lessers, Spiders, Mojaves, LesserBees, Spider Mojaves, Blue Eyed Leucistics and Blue Eyed Leucistic Spider (again, I can't see it being any different).


----------

